# Pretty Good Deal On Sprayer?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been contemplating buying a new sprayer for some time now. In my local SW this morning and the manager said they would be having an end of year sale to get their numbers up and that he could let me have a new 395 for $600. This would include a tip of my choice plus a rebate for three free tips. I would primarily be using this for doors and cabinet jobs with maybe the occasional remodeled interior or popcorn ceiling. No outside work. 

Seems like a pretty good deal. Thoughts?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wish they'd offer me one for that price! buy it!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My rep called me as well. If it were any other time I would have bought another hvlp. It was $500 or so off retail.

I could really use a new one but made myself a promise to plan tool purchases.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> My rep called me as well. If it were any other time I would have bought another hvlp. It was $500 or so off retail.
> 
> I could really use a new one but made myself a promise to plan tool purchases.


This has been in the planning stage for some time now. I've just been waiting for the right deal. I think this might be it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

definitely pull the trigger they're usually $900 and I've seen them for even more. I'm assuming it's new with '50 hose and gun like it should but your store manager wouldn't have called it a deal if it didn't.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I just paid 900+ for one last month so I would jump on that deal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> definitely pull the trigger they're usually $900 and I've seen them for even more. I'm assuming it's new with '50 hose and gun like it should but your store manager wouldn't have called it a deal if it didn't.


He never said anything. If those things weren't part of the package, not telling me about it wouldn't be a good tactic for making a sale.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Solid deal Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That there's a good deal sir!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Just bought a Titan Impact 640 highboy at SW for $1450 last night! I was planning on buying one next year, but I couldn't pass up that deal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Called em' and had one put on hold. Said they will swap out the regular tip for one of my choice. Going to get a 310ff unless anyone here suggests otherwise. Again, this sprayer will be used almost exclusively for doors, cabinets and trim. I will also have a SW rebate offer for three free tips of my choice.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I got the same deal on the 395 with 3 or 5 free tips(don't remember which) in 2003 for around 750 or 800. It would have been 100 more if I wanted it on wheels. I built a cart and saved the 100 bucks. Its a great pump.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Turned out that the 390 was $600 and the 395 was $650. Still a pretty good deal - especially since they exchanged the standard tip it comes with for a FF310 and swapped out the stock guard for one that takes the FF tip. Plus I can send in for the three free tips. However, Jan says I can't leave it under the tree…


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Great deal. 

I just picked up a 390 at SW for 530. It was a steal, I had to jump all over it.


----------

